# Chicago 12-26-09 Pics



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres a couple crappy pics i snapped with my phone while out and about.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

How much did you end up with? I guess that storm will be over us tomorrow, not in that form though, just a couple inches.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

after the storm is done here will will have about 10-15 inches if not more!


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

st charles got 12.1" total accordign to the weather service


----------



## kenny (Dec 23, 2009)

your cell phone takes better pics than my 500$ cammera


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hows that guy lookin between the hydrant and pole........i hate when that happens...:laughing:


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

getting jealous. haven't had snow to plow in almost 2 weeks. this big storm everyone is getting seems to be going right by traverse city.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

yep pretty much looked like that from 1hr west of the city to 1hr south/indiana and back up to north of downtown. awesome storm


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

May I?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics guys....naperville got a good amount.....close to a foot there?


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

billzrx7;928001 said:


> st charles got 12.1" total accordign to the weather service


 How did the hts preform for you? Do u like it


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

stacks the snow high enough for what i need, doesnt complain, didnt break (and im rough on it)


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah its a good little plow


----------

